# Poole to Gijon Norman Asturias



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

LD are now doing this routes 25hrs and for our tag axle towing a motorbike trailer £740 circa seems awfully cheap

Anybody been on the ferry before on other routes, if so what is it like please


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

This and the Santander route seem very competitively priced. Unfortunately, they are currently unable to carry pets which puts paid to it for us, however, I have spoken to them recently and the lady was confident that this would be sorted very soon (they are awaiting confirmation from DEFRA).

We've paid a deposit with Brittany Ferries but I will gladly lose that when they can take Pets as it is about the same price for a return with LD Lines, as it is for a single with Brittany Ferries.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sideways86 said:


> LD are now doing this routes 25hrs and for our tag axle towing a motorbike trailer £740 circa seems awfully cheap


Cheap? You could do the shuttle and drive down for less money. :lol: :lol: Ducking down now :lol: :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just tried for a Gijon return in September 2014 and told " no service - search again".


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> > LD are now doing this routes 25hrs and for our tag axle towing a motorbike trailer £740 circa seems awfully cheap
> ...


I totally agree if I had the spare time to sit behind the wheel for days on end!

When I retire I think you are totally right! A few years to go just yet sadly


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Sideways86 said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > Sideways86 said:
> ...


Hi,

I disagree, I don't think it can be done cheaper using the Shuttle.

Motorhome and Trailer on Shuttle approx £140 each way - Total £280

Calais to Gijon 911 miles each way = 1822 miles

1822 miles @ 20mpg= 91 gallons

Approx £5.33 per gallon = £485

The cost is £765 and that's not taking into account any tolls, added mileage to van, wear and tear, etc.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

In addition I have to get to the Tunnel from South Wales when the departure ports are much easier access for me


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

We have used the Norman Asturias on the Gijon - St. Nazaire route(14 hrs o'nite) several times. The boat is adequate, very helpful Portugese crew but it is definitely not a 'cruise' ferry.It has (or had) a basic restaurant but nothing else in the way of entertainment, a very small shop.

LD lines take full payment at the time of booking and is definitely not refundable, I do not know what charges they make for amendments.

BF take a £25 deposit with the balance payable around 6 weeks prior to sailing and are very flexible, amendments made on line are free.

Discounts are available on BF if a Club Voyage member(30%) or if you have access to a members code(10%), readily available from other forum members including me


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You can read my replies to a similar subject Here< Click me

Remember also, that Brittany Ferries have permission to sail between Ushant and the French mainland. Not sure if LD will be able to do the same. But it makes for a less choppy and interesting section of the crossing.

I don't work fro Brittany Ferries and far from an Enthusiast. I would stop sailing with them if there was a decent or much cheaper alternative. But I don't see LD lines doing that with the fleet they have. I might however use them one way if it makes our trip more convenient.

TM

PS: If you want the BF 10% Code, please send me a PM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Has anybody booked the Gijon ferry as we are seriously interested.
Going through then booking procedure, it brings you to cabin and the choice is the quantity of a 4 berth cabin.
So, I take it, if there are two in your group, you book one and get a four berth cabin for the two of you, without paying extra for unoccupied berths.
I need to clarify as in my trucking days, they would put others in the cabin.
Seems a good price to me!, and good timing!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Tonight's local paper has an article about LD line starting a new Poole to Gijon (North Spain) service. It says that from January that they will cut one of the twice weekly Santander trips replacing it with the Gijon one. 
The Gijon service will take 25 hours departing on Tuesday mid day and returning on Fridays. They quote a price of £399 for a car plus two including a cabin.
The service for Santander will leave Poole on Saturdays and leave Santander on Sundays. 
They are using the Norman Asturias and the Scintu to service the routes.

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...tend_links_just_a_month_after_service_begins/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

My quote shipping out in May and returning either late July or early August, with a cabin was £632 for 8 metres. (bikes)
Still need to clarify the cabin thing in my above post


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have spoken with LD, they are currently only quoting up to the end of August. They will be releasing Sept sailings " next month " 

A pal booked early (as in the first couple of days of bookings opening) for a VW Tourag + 8m! Caravan, mum dad and two children return crossing in August, £583 and I have seen his booking confirmation, staggering deal!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> My quote shipping out in May and returning either late July or early August, with a cabin was £632 for 8 metres. (bikes)
> Still need to clarify the cabin thing in my above post


Roughly, the same dates on BF are around the £1000 mark. Can't remember exact, but when I read it, £1000 went into my mind, so it was damn near!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pal and his caravan with BF on same dates was £1700  

Makes sub £600 a REAL bargain.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grath said:


> ...........................Still need to clarify the cabin thing in my above post


I have the same query - what does " 1 of 4 berth cabin" mean?

I'm assuming that as the price quoted is for a vehicle and up to 4 passengers, that a cabin will be allocated exclusively to a vehicle and any unused bunks would remain unused and not available to people from other vehicles.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > ...........................Still need to clarify the cabin thing in my above post
> ...


I am assuming the same, but from my trucking days, they could and would fill the cabin with others. 
I think a tel call will be needed to clarify, should I wish to proceed!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I am still trying to get some firm information about September . After numerous emails I had a response on Christmas Eve telling me to ring the call centre!!

This I have just done. Not the most helpful of calls I have ever made. 

Gist of the call was that if I wished I COULD book a crossing fro September, great!! Leaving on the 6th and returning on??? .... The 7th :roll: :roll: 

When pressed further I was advised that the timetable for September will be released in???? ............ May :roll: :roll: 

I have now emailed them AGAIN!!!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Like others awaiting clarification after a less than impressive phone call I wanted information about carrying a dog, in part of the conversation discussing gijon ferryport was told (I think) that the same ferry will call into Santander and gijon Idid question whether that was on alternate trips and got "at the same time"????, so even more confused but agree that the prices certainly swing the maths in favour of this route but will wait for proof of pudding , 
Was it these folk that did the dirty a few years ago on a long crossing and just whipped a ferry away to put on another run leaving prebooked people in a mess??.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> My quote shipping out in May and returning either late July or early August, with a cabin was £632 for 8 metres. (bikes)
> Still need to clarify the cabin thing in my above post


Can't help with a definitive answer on the cabin question but we used the St Nazaire - Gijon route Jan - March this year, the boat is basically a freight one, as others have said virtually no facilities but masses of cabins, we had a four berth cabin to ourselves (only 2 of us) so I'd guess you'd be very unlucky to have "others" in the cabin with you, both crossings the boat was full to capacity, mainly with lorries.

The boat didn't handle the Bay of Biscay too well, worst ferry crossings we've ever experienced and had more than a few including North Sea to Sweden, the outward journey ended up at 17 hours because of the conditions.
Also if they put you "upstairs" you will be first on but last off and that meant a delay of just over 1 hour to get off on the return leg, a lot of lorries very closely packed in.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If you book a 1 of 4 berth cabin. 

It means that cabin is for your sole use (or that of your chosen party).

TM


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Gaijin Ferry from Poole*

Please can someone who has been able to book for 2014 let me know how you did it, because I keep being told " No Service" Thankyou


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi delfy, I have just got as far as entering the vehicle details without any problems. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Gin on Ferry*

Thanks Dill. Will have another crack at it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To my mind the cabin issue is easily answered.

All of the cabins are 4 berth, you book a CABIN (not a berth in that cabin ) as in "One of 4 berth cabin" you want one cabin (just happens it sleeps 4 and that's what you get, even if there are just two ( or even one) people in your party/vehicle

Personal opinion but that's as I would read it. 

There is NO WAY they are going to put 4 strangers together in a single cabin are they?? :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> To my mind the cabin issue is easily answered.
> 
> All of the cabins are 4 berth, you book a CABIN (not a berth in that cabin ) as in "One of 4 berth cabin" you want one cabin (just happens it sleeps 4 and that's what you get, even if there are just two ( or even one) people in your party/vehicle
> 
> ...


I have recent e-mail confirmation from LD/DFDS that:

"Please be informed that the cabin is only for you, you do not have to share the cabin with someone else."


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Parking at Santander*

Ferry arrives after dark at Santander. Anywhere to park up safely until the morning at or near the port please?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> To my mind the cabin issue is easily answered.
> 
> All of the cabins are 4 berth, you book a CABIN (not a berth in that cabin ) as in "One of 4 berth cabin" you want one cabin (just happens it sleeps 4 and that's what you get, even if there are just two ( or even one) people in your party/vehicle
> 
> ...


They do with truck drivers  but it seems (happily) that this will not be the case with with tourists


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grath said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > To my mind the cabin issue is easily answered.
> ...


It is quite common for Truckers to share cabins. However, as I understand it. Newer Stena ships have single cabins for commercial drivers.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Mrplodd said:
> ...


I know, I have shared more times than I care to remember, even with three other truckers  farting and snoring  thankfully, those days are now over for me 8) 
Good to hear that newer ships have a cabin for each driver 8)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But the ferry companies don't care about truck drivers do they? It's not as if the truckers have a choice of ferries is it? Their companies book the ferry and the driver simply turns up. Car drivers would vote with their feet after a single experience of having to share wouldn't they??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> But the ferry companies don't care about truck drivers do they? It's not as if the truckers have a choice of ferries is it? Their companies book the ferry and the driver simply turns up. Car drivers would vote with their feet after a single experience of having to share wouldn't they??


Well, they should as they are 52 week per year, bread and butter customers.
Many of the International boys are Owner Drivers and do vote with their feet, but price also will come into the equation. Even many of the employed drivers, have some input into which ferry to use, as good International Truckers, willing to go anywhere and for any duration, are few and far between. 
But with most ferry's, offering similar cabin share facilities, their is little choice. 
Any ferry company offering single occupancy cabin for truckers at the right price, would be on to a winner!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Parking at Santander*



delfy said:


> Ferry arrives after dark at Santander. Anywhere to park up safely until the morning at or near the port please?


The Aire at Cabaceno. It's a wildlife park and you stay above the elephant park alongside a lake. It's brilliant and around 8 miles from Santander.

It's location is at:

Latitude : (Nord) 43.35802° Décimaux ou 43° 21â€² 28â€²â€² 
Longitude : (Ouest) -3.81959° Décimaux ou -3° 49â€² 10â€²â€²


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Although, we don't use the longer ferry crossings, when we are in the area, we overnight on the quayside at San Vicente de la Barquera.
This is about 38 miles to the west, a nice place and very easy to find!


----------

